# Help with Dead AMP



## Qiko_CB7 (Apr 17, 2012)

History:

The install was done by me around 4 years ago. It was working fine for the next couple of years. At some point I gave the car to a relative.
When I got it back, the amp was no longer installed. It was disconnected. Even the fuses were gone.... hahaha. So I placed it back in the box and left it alone, and drove the car without audio. 

This weekend I finally had some free time to hook it back up. Installed 3 new fuses and reattached all the wires but…

My amp doesn't work, it is dead
No LED lights on the amp but there is power. 14+ volts on the power line, 12+ volts on the remote/turn on wire, and good ground.

This is what it looks like opened up on the solder side and front.






















Any Ideas what to troubleshoot?

Thanks!


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

Check the muffler belt.

Seriously, you can't fix this amp. How do I know? You've done no work to troubleshoot and not even told us the make/model.

Good luck. You're going to need it.


----------

